# My thoughts on the Smoant Battlestar



## incredible_hullk (15/12/16)

Hi all

Just wanted to share some thoughts on the Smoant Battlestar 200W device.

I bought this as a Xmas present for a family member but after doing a quick build I decided to keep it for myself and get another set soon for the said family member.

To me nowadays a mod is a mod unless its a DNA or Hohmslice which makes it super human or its a Sigelei (still battling the 213 debacle in my head).

Looks department:

What drew me to the Smoant, being a brand I never heard off, was the size - the "trapozoid" shape rather than the curvy rear of the Rolo really makes this mod easy to handle around. It feels nice in the hand and pocket yet at the same time wouldnt look Im happy to see you (being a guy) with that bulge in my pocket or that I may be carrying a firearm. A plus for me is that it doesnt look sad or confused like the rolo.

Attys look good and even handles a 25 mm one with no overhang despite its diminutive looks.

The magnets on the battery door is really solid and requires one to hold both sides of the door to release - absolutely zero rattle on the door.













Functionality:

The functionality is like any mod today - NI/SS/TI TC support, TCR, 5 clicks on, 3 clicks change mode. The fire button has a nice response to the press - almost instantaneous. Buttons are clickey and feel good, you know you pressing it. Notable omission is the preheat but using stock coils rather than aliens etc I dont notice the omission.

The display is well lit and can be seen without too much hassle during the day outside. Display is clean without information overkill, displays watts, volts and ohm in watts mode and in TC mode shows temp and watts on display. Changing the watts in TC mode requires a press of the fire and right button to switch the main item displayed from temp to watts.

The mod weights 136grams without cells and has spring loaded 510 with stainless steel connectors.

The only con for me is that when you turn the device on there is an approximately 2 to 3 second delay whilst you wait for the Smoant name to appear on the screen and then disappear.




There is adequate ventilation and venting holes with the front ones facing away from the face and really good sized holes.

Overall thoughts:

At just over R1000 not a bad buy, yes you could pick up other cheaper mods but this feels solid in hand and the paint job looks very decent.

Weight is fantastic for a 2 battery device and will fit nicely into pockets or hand bags without a hassle.

The silver looks fantastic with the yellow one being horrendous for my tastes. The full black looks very plain jane. The copper and stainless steel one looks stunning but is not in SA.

If I had a time machine and go back 4 hours would I buy it again, yes most definitely. Not a common brand in SA but does the job without looking flashy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wanted to share some thoughts on the Smoant Battlestar 200W device.
> 
> ...



I agree 100% @incredible_hullk! I would recommend this mod in a heartbeat. Solid build, comfortable and not too heavy either... coupled with the fact it handles 25mm atties no problem it's a no brainer buy! It leaves the RX range standing in my opinion!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

Oh what a great writeup @incredible_hullk
Super pics and a lovely read

Now my wallet is getting nervous.

Battlestar seems to be a winner

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (15/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I agree 100% @incredible_hullk! I would recommend this mod in a heartbeat. Solid build, comfortable and not too heavy either... coupled with the fact it handles 25mm atties no problem it's a no brainer buy! It leaves the RX range standing in my opinion!


RX2/3 has a better screen, more developed board and different battery config modes. I have to respectfully disagree with your assessment

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/12/16)

Sprint said:


> RX2/3 has a better screen, more developed board and different battery config modes. I have to respectfully disagree with your assessment



@Sprint do agree with you but for me all the nonsense with the loose wiring was a drawback. not sure if it was particular batches or design flaw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/12/16)

Silver said:


> Oh what a great writeup @incredible_hullk
> Super pics and a lovely read
> 
> Now my wallet is getting nervous.
> ...


Vape long and prosper @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/16)

Sprint said:


> RX2/3 has a better screen, more developed board and different battery config modes. I have to respectfully disagree with your assessment



As you are entitled to... I have an dislike for the RX range so I am biased... I just never got the popularity of it...


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Sprint do agree with you but for me all the nonsense with the loose wiring was a drawback. not sure if it was particular batches or design flaw.



That was a deal breaker for me.


----------



## stevie g (15/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Sprint do agree with you but for me all the nonsense with the loose wiring was a drawback. not sure if it was particular batches or design flaw.


 all I know is I really like my RX2/3 but was happy when I sold the RX200.

thanks for the review though always nice to see a local perspective.

I'd be happy to own a Battlestar.


----------



## stevie g (15/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> As you are entitled to... I have an dislike for the RX range so I am biased... I just never got the popularity of it...


did you own a RX200 at some stage?. I could see how that device would have put you off.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/16)

Sprint said:


> did you own a RX200 at some stage?. I could see how that device would have put you off.



I did indeed...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

